# Royal NP, June 2009



## moloch05 (Jun 6, 2009)

The weather today was mild with a temperture of about 18C. My wife and I decided to go on a picnic. After a last minute change of plans, we decided to go on our usual walk at Royal National Park. We start at Garie Beach and then follow the Great Coast Walk to the Wattamolla area before returning again to Gaire.

I was surprised by the number of reptiles that were active today. We saw a White's Skinks (_Liopholis whitii_) that were sunning near their burrows along rocky sections of the trail. Cunningham's Skinks (_Egernia cunninghami_) were active right along the cliffs edge. I saw a single Garden Skink (_Lampropholis delicata_) as well as a couple of the more unusual species that included Common Scaly-Foot (_Pygopus lepidopodus_) and a Yellow-faced Whipsnake (_Demansia psammophis_).

First, I will include a few habitat shots. This view is always beautiful.







Here is the cove where we have our picnic. It is not far from Wattamolla.
















I always check on a colony of Cunningham Skinks that live on a clifftop. The colony was active today with a number of lizards out basking.







White's Skinks were seen in the mid afternoon. They usually were sunning a short distance from their burrows under rocks.












Common Scaly-Foots are probably numerous but I don't see them often. This one was sunning itself right on the trail.
















Origma or Rock Warbler is an endemic bird that is restricted to the sandstones near Sydney.






Darwinia fascicularis -- this plant was odd since most of the lowers were red rather than being a mixture of red, pink and white.





Heath-leafed Banksia (_Banksia ericifolia_)






I think that the following is an _Eriostemon_.






Flowering Drumsticks.






A colourful, golden pea was in flower along the trails:







Regards,
David


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a pic of the Yellow-faced Whipsnake. I saw it briefly on the trail but then had another view of it within thick cover. It remained in view for a couple of minutes before crawling under a rock.


----------



## krefft (Jun 6, 2009)

Fantastic shots. It was certainly the day for a bush walk. The scalyfoot was a great find. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 6, 2009)

Beautiful fauna and flora photos - there is soooo much to see when walking in the bush


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow thats some great finds for this time of year imo. I suppose you just have to know what your looking for.


----------



## Krimann (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice pics, looks like a wonderful spot. Must've felt good getting amongst it and being a part of it that day. I love this kind of thing.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 7, 2009)

Those coastal areas are great for winter herping, they get alot of sun and often the animals are cool enough to let you get some good pics...... I do think you have worn a groove into that spot though


----------

